# Parliament Houses



## leebuk2005 (Jul 4, 2005)

Post pisctures of your National Parliament Buildings:
Heres mine 

The Palace of Westminster


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

United Capital building.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Parliament Hill, Ottawa, Canada


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

They all make me :drool:


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Athens,Hellas


----------



## logorithm (Aug 7, 2006)

*Bangunan Parlimen, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.*










Bangunan Parlimen, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## AMBAnauta (Oct 23, 2007)

Argentina:


----------



## Barret (Apr 27, 2007)

*Parliament House, Canberra
(Australia)*

- opened on 9 May 1988
- cost was over $1.1 billion





































(flickr.com)


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Dutch Parliament, The Hague;


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

The argentine senate or parliament is like a copy of the capitol.


----------



## vnox (Oct 2, 2007)

French parlement: Palais Bourbon, Paris.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Since I am Israeli-born, here is a shot of the Knesset, which sits in Jerusalem.


----------



## Iemand (Aug 16, 2007)

Parliament Houses in Brussels:

Belgium:









Europe:









European commission:









Brussels (district): 









Flanders (district and community):









French-speaking parliament (community):









Nato (new building, 2012):


----------



## vnox (Oct 2, 2007)

European parlement in Strasbourg, France:


----------



## Ataman (Nov 15, 2006)

No parliament thread could exist without the parliament in our beloved capital, Budapest.

I will not explain why.










































Inside:

























-Ataman


----------



## AMBAnauta (Oct 23, 2007)

gugasounds said:


> The argentine senate or parliament is like a copy of the capitol.


The Congress of the Argentine Nation (Spanish: Congreso de la Nación Argentina) is the legislative branch of the government of Argentina.

Designed by the Italian architect Vittorio Meano, the building was under construction between 1898 and 1906 when it was precariously opened, to be later finished by Julio Dormal. As time went by, the building proved too small for its purpose, and in 1974 the construction of the Edificio Anexo, which now holds the deputies' offices, was started.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

i love the Budapest parliament,sure one of the best!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Some of my own of Parliament House, Canberra, Australia.



















With Old Parliament House infront, at night.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Israeli Knesset*​


----------



## wilsonmorgado (Jul 20, 2006)

*Portugal*

Portugal:

Palácio de São Bento, Assembleia da República


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Beirut-Lebanon*

*The Grand Serail*






























*The Parilament building*


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Very good post.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

legislative palace, parliament of uruguay:


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Parliament of Sweden in Stockholm:


































Budapest is my fav. in the thread btw. :cheers:


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Since i was born in Japan, National Diet Building























































courtesy of flickr


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

*ITALY,Rome *

Palazzo di Montecitorio (by Gian Lorenzo Bernini 1600) - Chamber of Deputies








































Palazzo Madama (1505) - Senate


----------



## Jinkies! (Nov 20, 2007)

gappa said:


> Some of my own of Parliament House, Canberra, Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ... I admit, I'm really enjoying these shots of the Australian Parliament.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Some really beautiful buildings here but the best so far, for me have got to be London, United Kingdom and Budapest, Hungary.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Australian Parliament is outstanding. It's difficult to design a modern building/complex that embodies and symbolizes strongly the country to the world and its own nation. They've succeeded in building something that is instantly iconic and uniquely Australian. Well done.


----------



## EszettRocks (Oct 25, 2007)

Finnish Parliament with 60,000 flowers
Flowers were there for a week.


----------



## muc (Sep 29, 2005)

Reichstag, Berlin. Home of the German Bundestag (federal parliament).

Built 1894 by architect Paul Wallot. Burnt down 1933. Last renovation 1999 by Sir Norman Foster.















































original state:


----------



## NorthYorker (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like Budapest takes it by a bunch. I had never seen Australia's before, anyone else very disappointed?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Here are some more from my country's capital, Ottawa. None of these pictures are by me:


----------



## NorthYorker (Oct 22, 2007)

Good post T/B, I was about to do the same as the first pic doesn't quite do it justice.


----------

